# Short video of a buck i shot w/ bow.



## basshunter25 (Apr 2, 2009)

We had a bunch of scrappy bucks all over us so we got some footage and then i dropped the boom on the biggest buck. Its my first video buck so i couldn't pass it up. Hope you like it.
Travis
[email protected]

[youtube]m28O0xB5UKY[/youtube]


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice deer man! What a shot! :beer:

That would be the buck of a lifetime for lots of people (myself included)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice.

Lumenocks make a world of difference on film. (Plus they are just downright wicked when shot at low light :lol: )


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 2, 2009)

i love that wet milkjug sound. good video


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Nice.
> 
> Lumenocks make a world of difference on film. (Plus they are just downright wicked when shot at low light :lol: )



They should be mandatory! :mrgreen:


----------



## daltonmcgill (Apr 2, 2009)

cool video i havent killed 1 with a bow yet last year i killed 1 with a muzzleloader so this year im gonna get 1 with the bow :mrgreen:


----------



## basshunter25 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yeah i was pumped. I mean its hard enough to go out there and shoot one but then ya think about the effort of hanging two stands and finding someone to sit out there with you, i mean most of the time all you share is the story after the fact, but this way i can share the hunt with everyone. I have another video of 2007 footage im gonna post. Theres a couple of really nice bucks. I actually had a lumenok on my arrow but it decided not to light up, it was an older one. 
Thanks for the replies 
Travis
[email protected]

[youtube]Od04qc3Kmt0[/youtube]


----------



## Andy (Apr 2, 2009)

Good stuff!!


----------



## switchback (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice video. I have been shooting lumenox for a few years and you can definately tell where the shot hits, even in broad daylight. 

If you want to see some awesome hunting video's ..... got to Huntingfootage.com


----------

